# Drumming workshops for kids



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

Desperately need someone to undertake a half day workshop for 25 12 year olds, need to travel to Sharjah venue and be able to help us find drums for hire, basic hand-held variety. Fees negotiable, time to suit drumming teacher.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

tolkien said:


> Desperately need someone to undertake a half day workshop for 25 12 year olds, need to travel to Sharjah venue and be able to help us find drums for hire, basic hand-held variety. Fees negotiable, time to suit drumming teacher.


Just in case noone comes up with a better reply

Our office had hired this company biz-events, innovative corporate teambuilding, DUBAI UAE for a couple of team building events. One of them involved playing a number of percussion instruments (drums etc) and they had a young guy who co-ordinated the creative aspects of the session - I understand he was a freelance

So you could go to the website of Biz-Events, get their contact number, get in touch with them, and ask for the contact details of this guy. The person we dealt with in Biz events was Andy


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Just in case noone comes up with a better reply
> 
> Our office had hired this company biz-events, innovative corporate teambuilding, DUBAI UAE for a couple of team building events. One of them involved playing a number of percussion instruments (drums etc) and they had a young guy who co-ordinated the creative aspects of the session - I understand he was a freelance
> 
> So you could go to the website of Biz-Events, get their contact number, get in touch with them, and ask for the contact details of this guy. The person we dealt with in Biz events was Andy


Thank you so much, will check it out.


----------

